# Cylipso!



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

I just wanted to let everyone know that Cylipso is doing great!! She is eating and playing strong!!!! Shes heathly happy and playful!!

Thanks for reading Kayla!!


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Thats great news, does she come to greet you when you enter the room? Its kinda nice when you approach your tanks that the fish act like they are so glad to see you, when actually i think its like my Grand Kids, When i go to visit, yelling all together...What did you bring me Gran-Pa *r2*


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah, a lot of bettas are like that.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Shes a butterfly Betta fish!!! So was my other Betta Bubba that pasted away. Her favorite time of the day Is feeding time and she is always waiting on the top of the tank for me!! She likes to jump too!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

A butterfly is just another version of pattern of coloration. The finnage is done in usually three stripes of color with the first and third stripe being the same color as the body of the fish and the middle stripe being a color that matches the dorsal fins or some other portion of the fish's fins. They are quite beautiful. It is not a breed but a coloration variation like the Cambodian type is more of a color type but while the cambodian also has a body shape associated with it the butterfly has the same pencil type body shape as most betta splendens.



Rose


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Thats good , glad to hear she making herself at home. Such a shame these beautiful fish only last about 2 years. Maybe thats what makes them even more special A bit like owning a gold bar. You look after it, treasure it, talk to it lol and take so much pride owning one


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh I have known of some who lived for up to 5 years if they are kept healthy and not over fed and their water conditions are right. They are actually pretty tough little cookies if they just have what they need.

But they do have problems with their digestive systems and that does seem to be one of their Achilles' heels.

Rose


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Bummer didnt know some lived to that age.Lucky owners.


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Betta Fish can live for a long time if you take good care of them! The good thing about Betta keeping is that Betta's in the wild only live for about 2 years but When kept in captivity they can live for around 5 years!!


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Ah me never new that, but now i do. Thats put a smile on me face. Fingers crossed


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

My first Betta ever was Ruby and she had a tragic accident(caused by my dad the fish murder who caused the deaths of Jordan,Satfire,RubyandBud Bud!!!!) My dad didnt think that if you put them in the same tank they would kill eachother so he put them in the same tank and guess wat they killed eacother!!!! Bud Bud was My very first fish he was a guppy!! He comitted suacide becouse my dad didnt feed him when me and my mom and brother went to colarado!!! Now my parents are divorced and my fish are safe from the murder AKA Dad!!!


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ya my tank was only a 5 gallon!!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Just for the record, I would under no circumstance put 2 males in any tank no matter what the size. Eventually they are going to meet. When they are in a natural setting where the space is totally unlimited that is one thing. They have every chance of getting to cover and getting defended but walls mean the fight is never fair and in any tank there are walls. I do not care how much cover or how big the tank if they find each other they will be sure to be in the same corner. There is a reason why it is not a good idea in a small tank and that still applies even in a big tank.

Every person can do as they please with their own fish but it is not a recommended practice and I have not ever seen it be a successful thing to do in the long run. I have seen people try it and in every case that they told me of they came back to tell me of the loss of one or both of the fish sadly.

Rose


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Kayla, I am sorry you lost your fish and I am sure that your family just did not understand what to do to take care of them. Some people are not fish lovers like some do not like dogs or cats. I do sympathize and hope you can realize that they probably did not mean to be cruel to the fish.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah I know My dad is just not a fishy person!!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

There are a lot of different types of people and we can be thankful for wouldn't the world be a pretty boring place if we all liked the same things. It will be okay. I am sure there will be other interests you can share with your father.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah but my mom is a fishy person!!!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Good I am glad to hear it. Does she have tanks too or does she just support you in your fish?

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

She has a 250 gallon filled with african ciclids!!! There really cool!!! In that tank my mom bought me a parrot ciclid and his name is flubs!!!! I mainly support my Betta's!!!! Ps.I get my tanks mostly for christmas!!!!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

It is really nice that she and you have this that you can share together. Cichlids are lovely fish and I know then that you have someone that can help support your love of your fish too.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah it is pretty cool!! The funny thing is that I'm the fish feeder becouse my mom tends to over feed the fish!! She's not allowed to feed the fish any more!!


----------

